# Seriously Comfused...



## Kabuto1981 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, all, I'm back with another health concern/question. :bow: So I was taking a bath a minute ago and I noticed something strange. The skin just under my right knee is bright red/pink. My left knee is just fine. It isn't raised and it doesn't hurt. My Grandmother said that it looks like I bumped it, but I don't recall bumping that area recently. Does anyone have any idea what this might be, and how to get rid of it? Is it something I should be worried about? Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 22, 2007)

Kabuto1981 said:


> Hi, all, I'm back with another health concern/question. :bow: So I was taking a bath a minute ago and I noticed something strange. The skin just under my right knee is bright red/pink. My left knee is just fine. It isn't raised and it doesn't hurt. My Grandmother said that it looks like I bumped it, but I don't recall bumping that area recently. Does anyone have any idea what this might be, and how to get rid of it? Is it something I should be worried about? Thanks in advance to all who reply.



Does it smell? Is it slimy or wet? It could be yeast or bacteria because of heat and humidity. Powder it well - it should heal up. If not see a doc.


----------



## Kabuto1981 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Does it smell? Is it slimy or wet? It could be yeast or bacteria because of heat and humidity. Powder it well - it should heal up. If not see a doc.



No it doesn't smell, and it isn't slimy or wet. It isn't very hot out where I live, thou it is a bit humid. What kind of powder should I use?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 22, 2007)

Kabuto1981 said:


> No it doesn't smell, and it isn't slimy or wet. It isn't very hot out where I live, thou it is a bit humid. What kind of powder should I use?



Well, Goldbond works for me. But do keep an eye on it.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 22, 2007)

When you say "a bath", do you mean a proper bath in a bath tub or a shower? I'm thinking that if you were lounging in a bathtub, you could have either crossed your legs, or rested them in an odd way that could have left a red mark. If it goes away in a few hours that's probably what it was.

If you shaved or exfoliated, you might have irritated your skin.

Chris


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 22, 2007)

Kabuto, is the reddened area warm to the touch? I trust you would have mentioned this if it was, so I don't think it's anything too serious. Just as a precaution though, please familiarize yourself with cellulitis, what it looks like and the symptoms (a simple google search will give you lots of results). It's something that people of any size can get - but fat people can be more prone to it. 

Also - examine the area for a rash, or a bulls-eye appearance, with a bite at the center. That will need medical attention. 

If you would, let us know if there's any changes, or if you have any more questions.


----------

